

Google play services: Granular dependency - aarkay
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2014/11/google-play-services-65.html

======
krschultz
Important announcement for one reason alone, they are finally breaking Google
Play Services into multiple dependencies. This will help the average developer
avoid the 65k method dex limit.

